# apple tv ou plutôt chromecast ?



## macabee (6 Mars 2014)

Bonjour , avant de passer commande , je sollicite vos avis : déjà , chromecast est au tiers du prix ( aux usa ) ; et surtout chromecast accepte tous les systèmes ( osx , android , windows ...) : qui en a l'expérience ? merci


----------



## macabee (20 Mars 2014)

aujourd'hui , 38 % plus cher qu'aux us ...


----------



## samsand31 (21 Mars 2014)

C'est vraiment différent


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2014)

samsand31 a dit:


> C'est vraiment différent



Mais encore ?.....


----------



## mikebrant (22 Mars 2014)

Apple TV intégrée à iCloud
Accès à la bibliothèque iTunes pour Mac
Location de films
Diffusion musique en AirPlay
L'Apple TV a une sortie son que n'a pas le chromecast je pense, pour la musique télé allumée?

Les tests ne sont pas hyper probants. Voir d'ailleurs l'article d'igeneration qui conclut à un gadget sympa pour pas cher mais quoi de plus?

Quelles conditions de confidentialité? A toujours vérifier avec Google!


----------



## macabee (25 Mars 2014)

d'accéder à youtube sur l'écran de télé simplement , c'est surtout cela qui m'intéresse !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2014)

comme l'apple TV donc


----------



## rizoto (26 Mars 2014)

Comme l'apple tv mais pour 3 fois moins cher... et sans alimentation supplémentaire a gérer


----------



## MaitreYODA (26 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 
Si comme moi tu as une freebox, l'apple tv n'a aucune utilité. Je le sais car je possède les deux. Tout ce que je fais avec l'apple TV, ça marche aussi sur la Freebox (revolution biensûr) sauf iCloud.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2014)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> .......sauf iCloud
> .



 Ben voyons ! Au diable icloud, ça n'a aucun intérêt !


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2014)

Oui Pepeye66, si il ne possède qu'une Apple TV, aucun intérêt pour le cloud.


----------



## macabee (27 Mars 2014)

et actuellement , que je sache , on n'y a accès qu'à dailymotion pas youtube .


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui Pepeye66, si il ne possède qu'une Apple TV, aucun intérêt pour le cloud.





macabee a dit:


> et actuellement , que je sache , on n'y a accès qu'à dailymotion pas youtube .



Pour le moment !...Mais çà, c'était avant ! 
A mon avis ça va rapidement évoluer ...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2014)

macabee a dit:


> et actuellement , que je sache , on n'y a accès qu'à dailymotion pas youtube .



sur quoi ?


----------



## macabee (28 Mars 2014)

c'est écrit au-dessus .


----------



## USB09 (13 Avril 2014)

Si on a un très grande ludothèque sur iTune , le Chromecast est plutôt un handicap. Dans le cas contraire, pourquoi acheter des produit d'Apple ? autant passer sur Androïde et tout-Google.


----------



## kedavra (17 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous.
Si quelqu'un d'entre vous à investi dans un Chromecast, 
savez-vous si
- On peut sans problème regardez n'importe quelle vidéo en streaming depuis une page web ouverte sur Chrome?
- Si cette action est également possible depuis Chrome Mobile sur iPhone?
- S'il est possible d'échouer musique et SURTOUT (pour ma part) les podcast depuis l'appli podcast ?

Merci à ceux qui en auraient déjà fait l'expérience et seraient en moyen de donner une réponse  assurée


----------



## michael67 (18 Avril 2014)

Voici un lien pour répondre à certaine question sur l' Apple TV (clique sur la &#63743;).

Et Youtube est bien dispo. De plus pour ceux qui aiment la musique et les clips il y la chaine Vevo   Bon ok Chromcast le fais aussi :rateau:

Ayant moi même un Apple TV je ne suis vraiment pas déçus.  

Je ne suis pas obliger de passer par mon iPhone ni mon Mac pour accéder à iTunes, ensuite si tu veux monter quelque chose en Airplay c'est possible sans difficulté.

Tout dépendra de ton utilisation perso et si tu veux emmener ta Chromcast en voyage mais bon il te faudra aussi un réseau wifi malgres tout comme l'Apple TV, donc où est l'avantage que ce soit la taille d'une clé USB et qu'il n'y ai pas de cable d'alimentation en plus perso je m'en tape de ça et mise à part le prix puai c'est discutable...

Pour Apple Tv sans hésitation.


----------



## michael67 (25 Avril 2014)

Rectification pour la chromacast, elle est alimenté par un câble micro USB branché à l'arrière de la chromacast, et pour celui qui n'as pas de prise micro USB à l'arrière il va devoir investir (ou pas s'il en possède déjà) une alimentation secteur micro USB de smartphone.

Donc dans ces cas la je crois que beaucoup de monde va se retrouver avec une alimentions secteur en plus.

Par contre par curiosité j'ai regarder mais on trouve des adaptateurs USB à micro USB mais pas de micro USB à USB

Si jamais quelqu'un sait où trouver ça je suis preneur...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (25 Avril 2014)

Par contre, si tu n'es pas pressé, attends un peu car la nouvelle apple TV devrait pas tarder à sortir et serait "d'après les rumeurs" pilotable vocalement avec "SIRI".

Sinon perso, j'ai l'apple TV et j'ai fait de sacrées économies car plutôt que d'acheter une bonne chaîne hifi ou un homme cinéma compatible airplay, j'ai branché des enceintes d'ordi sur ma TV et j'envoi le son depuis mes mac, iPhone ou iPad sur l'apple TV. Jamais eu de soucis.

Et mes films en .mkv que je ne peux caser sur une clé USB, je les envois directement depuis l'ordi.

De plus, avec le jailbreak, il est possible d'ajouter quelques fonctions utiles à l'appleTV.

Je pense que le prix par rapport à la chromecast est justifié.


----------



## michael67 (26 Avril 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> *Par contre, si tu n'es pas pressé, attends un peu car la nouvelle apple TV devrait pas tarder à sortir* et serait "d'après les rumeurs" pilotable vocalement avec "SIRI".
> 
> Sinon perso, j'ai l'apple TV et j'ai fait de sacrées économies car plutôt que d'acheter une bonne chaîne hifi ou un homme cinéma compatible airplay, j'ai branché des enceintes d'ordi sur ma TV et j'envoi le son depuis mes mac, iPhone ou iPad sur l'apple TV. Jamais eu de soucis.
> 
> ...



Je suis 100% d'accord avec toi de plus voila ce que j'ai trouvé comme avis sur l'utilisation comme lecteur vidéo pour la Chromcast 

"Bien, pour lire les vidéo Youtube et VEVO, mais la chromecast ne lit pas les .avi et ne lit que les .mkv et encore quand le son est encodé en AAC. Le reste n'est pas lisible (hors mp3 et mp4). Diffusion marche bien avec iPad iPhone androïd KitKat et MacBook.
En conclusion bien et pas très cher mais pour vos films vous pouvez oublier!
En espérant une mise à jour de Google pour les formats vidéo et audio"


----------



## macabee (25 Mai 2014)

arrive des us ... Je vous tiendrai au courant .


----------



## michael67 (25 Mai 2014)

michael67 a dit:


> Rectification pour la chromacast, elle est alimenté par un câble micro USB branché à l'arrière de la chromacast, et pour celui qui n'as pas de prise micro USB à l'arrière il va devoir investir (ou pas s'il en possède déjà) une alimentation secteur micro USB de smartphone.
> 
> Donc dans ces cas la je crois que beaucoup de monde va se retrouver avec une alimentions secteur en plus.
> 
> ...




Petite rectif
Mon frère a eu une chromcast dans la boîte il y a rallonge USB et adaptateur secteur.

Donc info ou intox des premiers avis je sais pas ou Google a changer le contenu du pack.
Mais du coup normalement aucun soucis pour l'utiliser à sa sortie de la boîte, une appli chromcast à télécharger et c'est installé.

Lorsque je l'aurais vu en fonction je vous dirais ce que je "préfère"de mon &#63743;Tv ou de la chromcast. Ou plutôt les différents point de ce que fait l'une ou pas.

Sinon quelqu'un a des infos sûr pour la sortie du nouvel &#63743;Tv ?


----------



## ubusky (25 Juin 2014)

Yop,

adepte quasi inconditionnel de l'appleTV1... Que je n'avais pas remis en service dans ma nouvelle maison, car technologiquement, elle venait gentiment à bout de course face à la HD, mkv de plusieurs gigas...
Je recherchais un moyen simple de la remplacer. Je n'ai pas acquis d'appleTV nouvelle génération étant toujours en retard par rapport au jailbreak... Mon besoin a toujours été simple voire simpliste : streamer des vidéos peu importe le format...

Je viens faire l'acquisition d'une chromecast et le bonheur est revenu. Je streame à nouveau mes vidéos contenues sur mon imac (au sous-sol) sur ma télé (au salon) via plex. L'iphone me sert de télécommande.
C'est tout ce que je veux : simple et fonctionnel.


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Juin 2014)

kedavra a dit:


> savez-vous si
> - On peut sans problème regardez n'importe quelle vidéo en streaming depuis une page web ouverte sur Chrome?
> - Si cette action est également possible depuis Chrome Mobile sur iPhone?
> - S'il est possible d'échouer musique et SURTOUT (pour ma part) les podcast depuis l'appli podcast ?



Bonjour, 
La chromecast est un système intéressant fonctionnellement et différent de l'AppleTV. Là ou l'ATV est un écosystème fermé permettant l'accès à des services type VOD, musique, et accès à ses fichiers dans un réseau privé, + possibilité de streaming/mirroing depuis un iDevice vers l'ATV (Protocole Airplay, dérivé du DLNA), la Chromecast n'est qu'un système de transport/affichage permettant le lancement de vide&#769;os sur TV via une télécommande iDevice ou Android.

Pour faire bref, la Chromecast ne fait qu'1/5e de ce que propose l'ATV et ne le fait pas forcement mieux. 
Lorsqu'on veut streamer du contenu depuis son mac ou iDevice sur la TV, on se connecte à l'AppleTv qui fait "pont". Celle ci reçoit le contenu streamé et l'affiche via HDMI sur l'écran. C'est du restreaming via Wifi. La plupart du temps, la qualité vidéo est médiocre. Avantage : si on utilise la recopie vidéo, on peut voir n'importe quel contenu (ou presque).
Pour la Chromecast, c'est pratiquement pareil sauf que c'est la clé qui va chercher la vidéo streamée à afficher. La TV est souvent plus proche de son routeur, et on a une étape de moins, donc dans l'absolu, on aura moins de pbs de qualité mais c'est tout relatif.
Pour le moment, la Chromecast se branche sur un port HDMI, pour véhiculer la vidéo, et s'alimente sur un port USB (soit sur la TV si elle en possède, soit via un adaptateur secteur. prochainement, avec HDMI 2.0, il y aura des clés autoalimentées sur le port HDMI, sans besoin d'un connecteur USB, donc.

La Chromecast, comme l'ATV, est dans un écosystème controlé. Pour pouvoir fonctionner en envoi ers la chromecast, une application (par exemple PLEX) va devoir intégrer une fonctionnalité "sender" a&#768; la Chromecast, en utilisant une API proprie&#769;taire Google (Google Cast)

Autrement dit, toute application ayant intégré un "player chromecast" va pouvoir discuter avec la clé HDMI. Les autres ne permettront pas de s'y brancher et sont donc de fait non compatibles. C'est le cas de Chrome pour le moment, sachant qu'à priori tous les services Google devraient rapidement etre tous compatibles Chromecast.
 Pour les autres, il faut regarder les annonces de fonctionnalités nouvelles...

Pour etre complet, il faut préciser que la chromecast n'est finalement qu'un système permettant à une TV standard d'être "connectée". Depuis 2012, toutes les TV HD ou presque (>36'') sont "connectables", c'est à dire qu'on peut les brancher en RJ45 ou Wifi à Internet.
Dans ces cas là, il existe d'autres alternatives à la chromecast (basée sur DLNA ou UPnP) comme DIAL implémenté maintenant par la plupart des constructeurs, qui permet d'envoyer des ordre de vidéos directement à la TV qui va chercher le flux. Plus besoin d'équipement spécifique, c'est direct, de meilleure qualité puisqu'il n'y a pas de streaming wifi ou restreaming, mais ca reste soumis à implémentation de la part des éditeurs. C'est donc une solution incomplète également à ce jour.


----------



## USB09 (26 Juin 2014)

ubusky a dit:


> Yop,
> 
> adepte quasi inconditionnel de l'appleTV1... Que je n'avais pas remis en service dans ma nouvelle maison, car technologiquement, elle venait gentiment à bout de course face à la HD, mkv de plusieurs gigas...
> Je recherchais un moyen simple de la remplacer. Je n'ai pas acquis d'appleTV nouvelle génération étant toujours en retard par rapport au jailbreak... Mon besoin a toujours été simple voire simpliste : streamer des vidéos peu importe le format...
> ...






Lire depuis un NAS, ordinateurs, etc tous format vidéo depuis une Apple TV(sans Jailbreak) :
http://firecore.com/atvflash-black

C'est simple et efficace.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

Désolé il faut Jailbreaker l'ATV. :-(


----------



## Schillier21 (5 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de lire tout le fil, mais il me reste quelques questions car j'hésite entre les différents produits existants... 

J'ai une tvhd, une bonne connexion internet et je souhaite donc utiliser mon macbook pour visionner la télévision en streaming sur mon écran tv, de même que les film que j'ai sur mon disque dur.

Mon macbook air permettant l'utilisation d'airplay, est-ce qu'il y aura des limitations quant au contenu que je peux visionner sur ma télé ?
Ou alors ces limitations de formats vidéos sont liés à la lecture vidéo via iTunes ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponse !


----------

